# Post You Betta MeMe here :)



## sutharsany (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi !

I am huge fan of memes.
During breakup time I spent 2-4 hours on Memes and Comics daily . :lol:
And daily i spend 30 mins to 1 hour on memes.

But, I am not a meme creator. After started this Betta Journey, decided to make some. 

if you have some ideas, you can use online meme tools and create and post here.

PS : these are not original ideas, just copy


----------



## Katalyst (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

i got nothing at the moment, but anyone can feel free to use this picture


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

thought of one, lol. so bad.


----------

